# Софт для учёта железяк :)

## [clu]

Люди - появилась проблема проведения инвентаризации. Хотелось бы проведя ёё иметь бд в котороы бы хранились ёё результаты: в каком тазике какое железо, где какой свич, шлюз, и т.д.

интересно кто чем пользуется в таких ситуациях ? 

з.ы. количестов рабочих мест  ~100. так что текстовые файлы , эксели и т.д. не катит  :Smile: 

----------

## Taoub

Сам сказал БД. Так и юзай оную. Для такой просто задачи (пара таблиц) используй Mysql

----------

## [clu]

к этому нужен фронтеэнд для человеческой работы  :Smile:  . 

базу то создам и данными наполню . могу простой скрипт SELECT * FROM pc_info; ...

я думаю что у людей уже есть наработки и изобретать велосипед не хочется.

----------

## viy

Если ты этим занимаешься не часто, то сейчас тебе главное сохранить данные. А глюкалу сверху прицепить --- в любое время.

Я думаю, что после инвен-ции тебя этот вопрос будет мало волновать, если вообще будет, так что БД через какой-нить примитивный и-фейс (а-ля cli или bash-скрипт поверх для удобства) --- самое то.

----------

## Taoub

не вижу вообще в данном случае необходимости в фронтенде. Тем более посидев полчасика ты составищь необходимую структуру из таблиц для себя позволяющие творить чудеса.

----------

## viy

А потом написать фронт и толкать его другим дядькам с такими же проблемами за бабушки  :Wink: 

----------

## [clu]

фронт для тех. директора надо будет.

----------

## viy

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> фронт для тех. директора надо будет.

 

Я думаю, он состоятельный клиент  :Wink: 

На самом деле, что тебе мешает сделать на php www-морду к твоей базе? Если только просмотр данных, то за пару часиков все будет летать.

----------

## [clu]

 :Smile: 

понятно что через adodb сделать отрисовку таблицы - 5 мин. хотелось человеческое что-то.

----------

## Burmuley

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> Люди - появилась проблема проведения инвентаризации. Хотелось бы проведя ёё иметь бд в котороы бы хранились ёё результаты: в каком тазике какое железо, где какой свич, шлюз, и т.д.
> 
> интересно кто чем пользуется в таких ситуациях ? 
> 
> з.ы. количестов рабочих мест  ~100. так что текстовые файлы , эксели и т.д. не катит 

 

 :Rolling Eyes: 

Несколько лет назад (где-то наверное лет 5) занимались мы с товарищем написанием какраз именно такой системы ("Информационно-поисковая система учета материальных ценностей компьютерной техники"..о как  :Smile:  ). Это у нас как начуная работа была.

Писалась на Delphi (2й...потом 3й еще был)/Paradox (7й вроде).   :Laughing:   Соответственно все это было под Оффтопик. Где-то у меня валялись исходнички (метров наверное 10-15...а можети больше...не помню). Если найдешь 3й Delphi (для 5 и старше требуется значительная правка кода), то будет тебе радость  :Smile:  Она у нас даже  отчеты в Word фигачила  :Smile:   :Laughing:  Ну и там по мелочи...одним словом, учитывала...

ЗЫ: Кстати...если заняться, то можно и под линукс ее портануть. Ну или переписать. Модель данных есть, алгоритмы восстановить можно  :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

 :Shocked:   Да вы в конец очумели, парни!  :Smile: 

Есть же аида! до кучи форматов баз понимает и кучу полезной инфы собирает! А будешь ты потом в сиквел-базу затаскивать, или как раз ограничишься киселями -- это сам решишь.

welcome to Google.ru! Aida32

можно подумать, что из 100 компов у тебя 99 под линуксом  :Smile: 

А парадокс, дельфи и прочее давно смыто в унитаз. Я понимаю, приятно вспомнить молодость, искусственные трудности и героическую борьбу. 

Сейчас-то все это зачем? Есть постгресс, мускул, на худой конец, все это прикручено к динамическим страницам... Начальнику кроме Ишака на компе ничего и не надо  :Smile: 

----------

## [clu]

Я согласен что Делфи с Парадоксом сейчас - это искуственные трудности  :Wink: 

возникла проблемка - ERROR:  Unicode characters greater than or equal to 0x10000 are not supported  :Smile: 

everest 1.51.195 (ex. aida32) professional  + openlink PostgreSQL ODBC Driver 5.2 + postgresql-7.4.5

----------

## _Sir_

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> Я согласен что Делфи с Парадоксом сейчас - это искуственные трудности 
> 
> возникла проблемка - ERROR:  Unicode characters greater than or equal to 0x10000 are not supported 

 

 :Idea:  Или стабильность, или новые фичи. Пока что дела с утф именно так обстоят. Можешь решить проблему самостоятельно -- юзай. Не можешь -- используй перекодировку и чарсеты. Кста -- вышел 8.0 постгрес   :Wink: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> everest 1.51.195 (ex. aida32) professional  + openlink PostgreSQL ODBC Driver 5.2 + postgresql-7.4.5

 

Эверест -- это хорошо, а как у него с лицензией? А вот насчет связки...

Посмотри на постргессе, когда он будет откликаться (все качают восьмерку) в документации, сколько и каких баз он "напрямую" понимает, и бери оттуда вариант _без_ одибисей. Ты же не из/для икселя тащишь данные  :Smile: 

----------

## [clu]

чувак : ) а ты мне подскажи как без ODBC связать айду с скл ссервером ?

юникод для хп - родная кодировка и ничего с этим не сделать  :Sad: 

это скорее всего нстандартный запрос генерирует айда или кривые драйвера одбс. уже всё розрулилось, я быренко сделал мускул у себя на компике - согнал всё туда а потом  дамп  и на  серв  :Wink: )) через жопу и одноразово - зато с поставленной задачей справился   :Laughing:   будет желание колупать - розбиратся мож что и сделаю. было бы неплохо морду человеческую сделать для просмотра  :Smile: 

----------

## viy

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> все качают восьмерку

 

Это кто "все"? Я ее в продакшн ставить пока не собираюсь, надо подождать хотя бы месяц. Тем более, что нужно делать dump/restore...

Да, очень продвинутая версия. Но на этапе release candidates былр найдено несколько существенных багов, боюсь, что может и не все еще.

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

>  *_Sir_ wrote:*   все качают восьмерку 
> 
> Это кто "все"? Я ее в продакшн ставить пока не собираюсь,

 

Посмотри веточку новостей на ЛОРе. Аж зеркала ломятся. А _кто_ все --

логи загрузок мне недоступны   :Smile: 

Учет железяк требует, конечно, высокостабильной версии СУБД  :Smile: 

Некоторые качают на посмотреть, как будет работать на их задачах, ессно на тестовых машинах. 

Там был смайлик  :Smile: 

Ты бы лучше "крутому чуваку", любителю аниме и черезпопщины, как дипломированный специалист, объяснил, почему там одибиси лишний  :Smile:  или почему лучше поставить sqlite вместо мускула, хотя, на такой задаче это некритично, я думаю. Однако, sqlite интегрирован с ПХП, так что и морду для начальника можно спокойно писать и не мучаться.

----------

## viy

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Посмотри веточку новостей на ЛОРе. Аж зеркала ломятся.

 

А че мне ее смотреть, когда я на pgsql-hackers обитаю?

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Ты бы лучше "крутому чуваку", любителю аниме и черезпопщины, как дипломированный специалист, объяснил, почему там одибиси лишний  или почему лучше поставить sqlite вместо мускула, хотя, на такой задаче это некритично, я думаю.

 

1. Кто бы мне объяснил, почему там odbc лишний?! Чем он тебе не угодил?

2. С чего ты взял, что я дипломированный? В смысле, у меня диплом на тему управления бизнесом, а не то что вы подумали  :Wink: 

3. sqlite --- несмотря на интеграцию, имеет смысл использовать только для прикладух, которые с одной стороны ничтожны, чтобы для них SQL-сервер ставить, с другой стороны --- имеют определенное будущее, в связи с этим лучше использовать SQL. Да и проще/удобнее/понятней тоже.

В случае [clu] --- имеет место организация, где он работает. И я больше чем уверен, что со временем таких "фич" его шеф будет хотеть еще и еще. А засим, поставить нормальный SQL-сервер и накапливать там информацию --- отличное решение. Думаю, что при правильной организации структуры, он сможет легко и просто добавлять новые сущности по мере надобности, используя то, что есть к тому моменту ---  данные.

4. Объясни мне, что значит  *Quote:*   

> сколько и каких баз он [postgresql] "напрямую" понимает

 

И последнее. Тебе стоит быть повнимательней в выражениях.

----------

## _Sir_

 *Quote:*   

> А че мне ее смотреть, когда я на pgsql-hackers обитаю?

 про хаккерс на ум пошло...

 *_Sir_ wrote:*   

> Ты бы лучше "крутому чуваку", любителю аниме и черезпопщины, как дипломированный специалист, объяснил, почему там одибиси лишний  или почему лучше поставить sqlite вместо мускула, хотя, на такой задаче это некритично, я думаю.

 

 *Quote:*   

> 1. Кто бы мне объяснил, почему там odbc лишний?! Чем он тебе не угодил?

 Что было раньше в юниксе, на ингрессах там, средством обмена данными? Откуда вообще этот Одибиси взялся? (Я не против него и не говорю, что он не нужный  :Smile:  )

В данном случае человеку вроде бы надо было в уже существующий сервер БД добавить новую базу по оборудованию. И насытить ее данными от Aida/everest. Насыщение -- разовая задача. Зачем там одибиси?

"Я хорошо знаю визуал-бэйсик, поэтому критичные части задачи будут написаны именно на нем!" 

 *Quote:*   

> 2. С чего ты взял, что я дипломированный? В смысле, у меня диплом на тему управления бизнесом, а не то что вы подумали 

 pgsql-hackers с ума сошло... Вот видишь, а упирался  :Smile: 

Про sqlite у меня только косвенные данные, по которым уже для большого круга задач лучше юзать его, а не мускул. Но спорить не буду, глупо -- местные условия диктуют выбор.

 *Quote:*   

> 4. Объясни мне, что значит "сколько и каких баз он [postgresql] "напрямую" понимает"

 http://techdocs.postgresql.org/#convertfrom

аида пишет нативно в формат от dbase до чего там еще. Первое множество. Смотрим по доке, из каких форматов PG беспроблемно всасывает данные. Второе множество. На их пересечении лежат решения, которыми также можно было воспользоваться.  

 *Quote:*   

> И последнее. Тебе стоит быть повнимательней в выражениях.

 я давал идеи, а не конкретные инструкции к действию. Последнее обычно дают платные консультанты, или когда надо помочь человеку, если проблема лежит не в его предметной области. 

Если же ты имеешь в виду характеристики личности пишущего, то:

Мама, зачем он меня чуваком обозвал?

Про аниме я без наезда, я вот тоже могу любить например Чайковского  :Smile: 

Про через... это почти дословная цитата из его поста. 

Просьба расслабиться. Здоровая доля юмора помогает в решении даже неразрешимых с виду проблем. Я просто хотел, чтобы ты человеку помог, я-то в области ДБ не авторитет, а ты решил, что у меня воспитание уличное  :Smile: 

----------

## _Sir_

 *[clu] wrote:*   

> 
> 
> юникод для хп - родная кодировка и ничего с этим не сделать 
> 
> 

 

Взгляни на Панель_управления->Язык_и_региональные_форматы->Дополнительно

----------

## viy

Я не знаю, чего может или не может Aida/everest, так же как и не ведаю как [clu] будет решать (или решил) свою задачу. Я всегда стараюсь все сделать оптимально. Предложенное тобой решение, без ODBC, разово. Т.е. работаешь в Aida/everest -> импорт в PostgreSQL -> просмотр данных через морду. А почему не сделать, чтобы Aida/everest сразу в PostgreSQL писала? Ведь инвентаризация не раз в жизни, а дай бог чтоб в следующем месяце не понадобилась опять.

А посему я считаю, что ссылка на форматы из которых postgresql может импортировать здесь не уместна, т.к. импорт --- это именно разовая задача.

В случае [clu] (еще раз, я бы так поступил) ему надо не только засосать существующие данные, но и настроить его Aida/everest на постоянную работу с ними. И если мы возьмем множество клиентских и-фейсов PostgreSQL и Aida/everest, то odbc лежит как раз  на пересечении. Эти выводы я сделал из возможностей PostgreSQL, что сам знаю, и из того, что узнал про Aida/everest из этого топика.

Мне кажеться, что ты на ODBC наехал из-за того, что оно M$ пахнет.

Поясни, насчет чего я упирался? Я не понял мысль.

Юмор --- это хорошо, я его люблю и понимаю. Но у тебя получается скорей сатира, это может не всем нравится.

----------

## _Sir_

 *viy wrote:*   

>  Предложенное тобой решение, без ODBC, разово.

  Именно. Именно о разовом массовом втаскивании данных и шла речь.

И я считаю, чем меньше посредников при таком втаскивании, тем целее будут данные  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> В случае [clu] (еще раз, я бы так поступил) ему надо не только засосать существующие данные, но и настроить его Aida/everest на постоянную работу с ними.

 То-то он стебется сейчас над нами, если у него есть время читать эту ветку форума  :Smile:  Он же прагматик голимый, разве ты еще не понял?  "Обычай мой такой: подписано -- так с плеч долой!" (c) А.Грибоедов

Не стоит за других додумывать, что и как они хотели или будут делать. 

 *Quote:*   

> Мне кажеться, что ты на ODBC наехал из-за того, что оно M$ пахнет.

 В данном случае нет, все глубже. Да, я не люблю Micros~1 и ее "решения", как всякий нормальный человек, умеющий мыслить самостоятельно, работавший в разных системах, начиная с кассетного бэйсика на выч.комплексе, Демос/СМ-4, RT-11/DEC, немного CP/M-86 и "Spectrum-OS"  :Smile:  Ultrix и BSD4.2/DEC mVAX, досы (включая DRDOS от новелл и PTS-DOS из Долгопрудного) все виды виндов, начиная от 2.0 (исключая 2003Server), и Linux с 2.0.0 в поставке Патрика. 

Если я чего-то гоню, меня легко можно поправить, чем и ценен форум, что можно обогатить свои знания, а не только решить какую-то разовую пробему. Так вот, я помню, что раньше ODBC под Юниксами не было. А базы, и гораздо серьезней db-III/IV и фоксовых были. Неужели люди решали свои проблемы через ...? Лучше скажи, ODBC портировали, потому что привыкли мыслить категориями, навязанными одной  малоизвестной фирмой, или действительно, это настолько гениальное изобретение в области обмена данных, (как, к примеру, OLE ?) что и юниксоидам сгодилось? Я правда не знаю. Я знаю другое. Чтобы продавать продукт, он должен быть хорошо упакован. И обладать потенциальными возможностями, которыми пользоваться практически никто не будет, но при покупке эти возможности приятно подогревают воображение. Поэтому, чем больше форматов и стыковок поддерживает продукт, тем выше его потребительская стоимость на рынке (блин, кому я этот детский лепет леплю?  :Smile: ) Вот и пичкают коробочный софт чем ни поподя, вместо того, чтобы оттачивать функционал и интерфейс с юзверем.  

В общем, в нашем деле глубоких заблуждений намного больше, чем трезвомыслия (я имею в виду computing)

 *Quote:*   

> Поясни, насчет чего я упирался? Я не понял мысль.

 Насчет дипломированности в области СУБД. Я _знаю_, что у clu поверхностные знания, и он еще достаточно молод  :Smile:  а у тебя достаточно глубокие. 

 *Quote:*   

> Юмор --- это хорошо, я его люблю и понимаю. Но у тебя получается скорей сатира, это может не всем нравится.

 Возможно, нет задачи нравиться  :Smile: , но если не исходить из того, что все мои посты из желания самоутвердиться за чей-то счет, или поиздеваться над кем-то, то может быть не так уж я и злобен  :Smile: 

ладно, для таких вещей есть PM, зачем давать ненужную работу Модераторам?

----------

## viy

Я думаю, что поддержку ODBC пихают в многие СУБД только для расширения круга потенциальных пользователей. И этот аргумент немаловажен.

Тот же PostgreSQL 8.0 ведь и получил такой номер в основном благодаря естественной поддержки Win32, в противном случае был бы 7.5.

----------

